# ROLL CONTROL | Turn Any Perc Into Rolls



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Hello VI-C friends, I'm please to announce the grand opening of GRUMPY MONKEY PLUGINS. And I'll kick things off with:

ROLL CONTROL


A simple VST/AU plugin that turns any percussion into mod wheel-controlled rolls.

Just hold down a note, then control the intensity of the roll with your mod wheel. (You can roll up to five notes simultaneously.) Set the mod wheel at zero to turn the rolls off. Control the roll speed with the horizontal slider.

** Mac M1 only works in Rosetta. Full Apple Silicon is currently not supported. **

---

$10 Intro Price (through sept 11), $15 regular price.








Roll Control VST / AU Plugin


Handy Tools for Midi Composers




grumpymonkeyplugins.com





---


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks! 

Can you say how this works? Is it pitch shifting, or ???


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 19, 2022)

now THAT'S a no-brainer!


----------



## jules (Aug 19, 2022)

Awsome !


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can you say how this works? Is it pitch shifting, or ???


It's a midi fx plugin, so you load it up and it generates midi note on/note off events.

Just hold a note and control the velocity with your mod wheel. (Mod wheel at 0 turns the rolls off.)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Quick video to get Roll Control loaded up in your DAW (I will add Studio One to this soon)


Mac Users -- Be aware that you might need to give permissions. I made a video walking through it. (Basically, I'm not currently set up as an official Apple Developer.)


----------



## Denkii (Aug 19, 2022)

No brainer indeed!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 19, 2022)

Fantastic concept. I love plugins that do one thing but do it really well! Congratulations on your first plugin release 🥳🎉


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2022)

this is so dope already bought it! so far only tried it on performance samples free taikos but it works just like the video shows! thank you!


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 19, 2022)

So it does or does not work with Digital Performer 11?


----------



## thorwald (Aug 19, 2022)

This is fantastic, especially for instruments where the built-in roll feature cannot be accessed outside the instrument UI, or where rolls are not implemented.

Just a small request, while I appreciate automation support (there would be no other way to control speed for example without vision), would it be possible to give meaningful names to parameters please? At the moment, I have no idea what "param" does what out of the 48 defined, as well as the other two thousand ones, like output, MIDI Controller, etc.

Also, moving the reserved ones to the end of the list would be amazing (unless they are meant to be interacted with by a user).


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> So it does or does not work with Digital Performer 11?


I haven't tested it on Digital Performer yet, so I can't confirm.

As of now, Roll Control is tested in Cubase, Logic, Reaper, Studio One.

Note: in FL Studio it kind of works, but there's inconsistent timing (I'm guessing buffer sizes are changing?)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

thorwald said:


> This is fantastic, especially for instruments where the built-in roll feature cannot be accessed outside the instrument UI, or where rolls are not implemented.
> 
> Just a small request, while I appreciate automation support (there would be no other way to control speed for example without vision), would it be possible to give meaningful names to parameters please? At the moment, I have no idea what "param" does what out of the 48 defined, as well as the other two thousand ones, like output, MIDI Controller, etc.
> 
> Also, moving the reserved ones to the end of the list would be amazing (unless they are meant to be interacted with by a user).


Thanks thorwald. I'll look into doing these.


----------



## Kent (Aug 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hello VI-C friends, I'm please to announce the grand opening of GRUMPY MONKEY PLUGINS. And I'll kick things off with:
> 
> ROLL CONTROL
> 
> ...



rock on!!


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2022)

only thing that kinda sucks so far at least in reaper is that the mod wheel works, but changing the speed with a cc only works when the plugin is in view


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

monochrome said:


> only thing that kinda sucks so far at least in reaper is that the mod wheel works, but changing the speed with a cc only works when the plugin is in view


Interesting. I'll check it out, thanks.
---
EDIT: Fixed in version 1.1. thanks @monochrome !


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 19, 2022)

Purchased. 
I don't know yet if I need this, but obviously I couldn't resist helping a monkey.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 19, 2022)

“If it does cymbal swells then I m—-DEAR HEAVENS IT DOES CYMBAL SWELLS TOO. BOUGHT.”

I dare say this is a game changer little app. Brilliant idea.


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 19, 2022)

So, is it scrolling through a single note's dynamic layers?

So, if the library only has 3 layers that's all it can use?


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2022)

i like how you can get some interesting textures out of single plucks i feel like a lot can be done with this

View attachment untitled.mp3


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> So, is it scrolling through a single note's dynamic layers?
> 
> So, if the library only has 3 layers that's all it can use?


Roll Control is just generating midi notes, which then get sent to your instrument. It doesn't actually add any additional sounds that aren't already part of your instrument.

The signal chain goes:
midi keyboard *→* roll control *→* instrument

So it's intercepting your midi notes between you playing them, and the instrument receiving them. It looks for held-down notes, and transforms them into rapid repeating notes.


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Roll Control is just generating midi notes, which then get sent to your instrument. It doesn't actually add any additional sounds that aren't already part of your instrument.
> 
> The signal chain goes:
> midi keyboard *→* roll control *→* instrument
> ...


So, if the library only has 3 layers that's all it can use?

So, it does not scroll through the dynamic's layers?

Sorry, I just need more info, as I would like to perhaps use it for effects work.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 19, 2022)

Hmmm...I'm not sure is Apple M native compatible? Can't seem to get it working in Logic or Cubase.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Kevperry777 said:


> Hmmm...I'm not sure is Apple M native compatible? Can't seem to get it working in Logic or Cubase.


Thanks. I'll check it out.

Edit: Currently not supporting Apple Silicon (M1 processor), but it will work in Rosetta.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> So, if the library only has 3 layers that's all it can use?


Yes, but the point is to control the velocity, like you would if you played the roll with your midi keyboard and hit the keys softer/harder.


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yes, but the point is to control the velocity, like you would if you played the roll with your midi keyboard and hit the keys softer/harder.


Great, thanks!!! 

Now, I get it. How many layers can it access?

Can you make it do Scales next?


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 19, 2022)

Welcome aboard and congrats on your release!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 19, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Great, thanks!!!
> 
> Now, I get it. How many layers can it access?
> 
> Can you make it do Scales next?


It can access however many layers there are for whatever instrument and articulation you play...just as if you pressed the key manually at different velocities.

To clarify: the rate (how fast the roll is) is a seperate slider below.

The big wheel (which goes from 1-127) is like a slider for note on velocity.
Think of it like this...instead of having to manually press the key 127 times at 127 velocities, the plugin will scroll through those velocities if you hold a key and move the controller that's assigned to the knob.
And the slider below sets the rate at how fast the repetitions will retrigger.

All it does is it takes away the manual labor of having to manually play or program a roll into the DAW and instead allows you to use a controller to play the roll into the DAW through simply holding one note and raise up the slider.
That sounds pretty simple but it's actually annoying for some instruments and this is a tool to help you achieve this goal more easily.
The other options are there to change the Roll-Speed or add some humanization etc.


----------



## Naroth Audio (Aug 19, 2022)

Well done! This looks awesome


----------



## musicalMind (Aug 19, 2022)

Simple but impressive! Seems like a very useful tool to have.


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 19, 2022)

Denkii said:


> It can access however many layers there are for whatever instrument and articulation you play...just as if you pressed the key manually at different velocities.
> 
> To clarify: the rate (how fast the roll is) is a seperate slider below.
> 
> ...


127 layers! That's great! 

I need to try it on Pianoteq. Makes me think of a Ligeti piano piece called “Musica Ricercata” where G repeats quite a few times.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 19, 2022)

How would you set this up to work with Studio One?


----------



## Denkii (Aug 19, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> 127 layers! That's great!


My OCD compells me to reply to this so here goes:

The plugin does not "access 127 layers".
It accesses the 127 values that universally exist for midi note on velocity.

With sampled instruments, "Velocity layers" means someone recorded a sound at different velocities...or 'loudness' levels so to speak.
Say you use a sampled piano library and you play a G and press the key very soft which corresponds to a note velocity of 20 for example, the soft recording of that note would be what you hear. If you play the same key harder, at a velocity of 100 however, it would play a louder recording of that note.
So when you ask "how many velocity layers can this plugin access?", The only correct answer is "however many velocity layers have been recorded for the instrument, articulation and note that you are playing".

In your example however, you speak of a modeled instrument and yes, then it might be true that the plugin can access "127 layers", if the modeled instrument you are using actually models 127 different sounds depending on what the note on velocity is.

Not trying to patronize you or anything, just trying to avoid wrong expectations of what this plugin actually achieves.
It can not magically Access more velocity layers than those that exist for whatever it is that you are using.

It's probably a misunderstanding of the terminology but I don't want people to end up thinking the developer suggested that their plugin can do something that it can't do.

Edit: I just realized my long winded posts might go against the latest rules for this section of the forum and I want to apologize. If that is the case, feel free to just delete these posts as I am unsure but still feel like this attempt for giving an explanation might help some people.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> How would you set this up to work with Studio One?


I'll have a video walkthrough soon.

It's similar to Cubase though. You load Roll Control as an Instrument VST3, then route the midi output into the midi input of your instrument.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 19, 2022)

*** resolved**** Downloaded and have tried multiple times to get it to work. It continues to give me the unidentified developer message. I've followed all the steps in the pdf multiple times and tried other methods and still can't get it to work.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

paulmatthew said:


> Downloaded and have tried multiple times to get it to work. It continues to give me the unidentified developer message. I've followed all the steps in the pdf multiple times and tried other methods and still can't get it to work.


PM'd. (UPDATE: User now has it working on OS Monterey after re-installing and authorizing.)

Mac and Windows both will flag me as an unidentified dev at the moment. Sorry about that.
UPDATE: NOW FIXED.

Mac Users, btw, I made a video walking through the install.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 19, 2022)

Can't get it to work under Catalina. Did all of the steps but when Cubase scans it wants me to Move to Trash or cancel. Permissions are correct as far as I can see. Too bad. Looks cool.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Can't get it to work under Catalina. Did all of the steps but when Cubase scans it wants me to Move to Trash or cancel. Permissions are correct as far as I can see. Too bad. Looks cool.


Sorry about this, not sure what's going on.

I recommend Mac users 10.15 (Catalina) and up hold off buying this plug in for the moment.
UPDATE: NOW FIXED. Working for all Mac OS (M1 processors have to run in Rosetta mode.)


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 19, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Can't get it to work under Catalina. Did all of the steps but when Cubase scans it wants me to Move to Trash or cancel. Permissions are correct as far as I can see. Too bad. Looks cool.


Although I haven't bought this yet (I'm on M1... But waiting!).... I've dealt with this issue a lot, and this *_should*_ solve the issue for you. It's actually related to the instructions, it may just require a couple of extra approvals from you...


1st thing you need to do is open Systme Preferences and keep the Security/Privacy tab open. Unlock this tab before launching Cubase (or any other DAW giving you grief)...
Once your DAW throws up the message that the plugin can't be verified and asks you if you want to "move it to the trash" Hit *Cancel* on the pop up 1st, then tab back to the Security/Privacy tab in System Preferences, you _*should*_ see a new option that shows up in the gatekeeper area, it's a button that says *Open Anyway*.
This should finish the scan and open your DAW.... Once you can see the plugin in your list quit your DAW.
I've seen this happen more than once a few times, so you should relaunch your DAW, agian with the System Prefs open... If you're greeted with the same thing try one more time. It *_should*_ stick the second time if it makes you give it permissions twice. Most of the time it only has to be done once however...

One other thing people may want to try is right clicking on the installer and hitting 'open'. This should start the installer, and temporarily bypass gatekeeper. Sometimes this works sometimes not, (why it doesn't is over my head...)

It's a good idea to do the same thing with system preferences, keep it open and unlocked and see if a button that says 'open anyway' shows up in the security area.... This should tell macos you've given it permission to install... But there's always the possibility you may get the move to trash message when the plugin scans, in which case see if the steps above solve the issue.

Tagged @Land of Missing Parts as this _usually_ fixes the issue when I've run into it...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 19, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Tagged @Land of Missing Parts as this _usually_ fixes the issue when I've run into it...


_Much_ appreciated jcrosby!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 19, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> _Much_ appreciated jcrosby!


Hope it works, and helps people who've bought it already out!


----------



## Backwards L (Aug 19, 2022)

That's really cool, just bought it and congrats for the release, will try that tomorrow!


----------



## Scalms (Aug 19, 2022)

So there are no 2nd violins?

seriously though, this is pretty awesome


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 19, 2022)

I waited very long for something like this: thanks!


----------



## joeunsoo (Aug 20, 2022)

It's an awesome idea. I've tested it on Ableton Live and it seems to work

Up to 5 notes simultaneously. As soon as 6 notes are input, the plug-in's central control knob freezes and does not work.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 20, 2022)

This is awesome, I will purchase very soon when I get a paypal payment coming up.

Can I ask a feature request?:

You could set another CC option to have a DAW sync, so with that CC at zero, you would have no sync and continuous control, but going up you could have different sync options. That would be very useful!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Aug 20, 2022)

Such a great plugin and bought instantly after watching the video! Very cool that we can now use single-hit RR samples to create any-length of Roll instead of pre-defined ones! :D 

Thank you!


----------



## FireGS (Aug 20, 2022)

Feature request: allow a user-defined keyrange. Synchron percussion, for example among many others, will have alternate RR takes on a different key. Say Hit1 is on C3, Hit2 is on C#3, and you're supposed to go back and forth on those keys for additional RR/dynamics. If you could setup a key range for Roll Control to alternate between instead of just a single note -- that'd be killer.

Another example is LA Modern Percussion or Tom Holkenborg's Percussion where the dynamics are laid across the keyboard range.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 20, 2022)

Definitely going to get this..but please clarify, regarding automating roll speed.. on the web page it says:
"Control the roll speed with the horizontal slider. (Currently not yet MIDI CC assignable.)", and also,
"Speed and mod wheel can be assigned to any cc controller." So, which is it?


----------



## funhat (Aug 20, 2022)

this seems very very intersting! am also looking forward to the S1 video (will this work with S1 artist as well?)
for my own very limited understanding, it is "basically" a "midi note splitter" plugin, where the knob controls the velocity range, and the slider the amount of repetitions themselves? i'm not sure i completely understood this part
up to 5 notes, and all will be repeated at once? as mentioned above, the ability to go back and forth between a few notes would be interesting as well, if similar hits are in (ie.) C & also C#

great that this has humanizing options for timing and velocity

i would love to hear other demos of this in use, on for example only the snare drum of a drumkit. see how a normal drumpattern, with some snare rolls with this sprinkled in would sound like. 
or how this would sound with a good guitar or bass library, with just some repetitions here and there on an otherwise "normal" pattern


----------



## DMDComposer (Aug 20, 2022)

Love this neat plugin. Thank you so much for creating this. 

Thought for the future. This plugin could be handy if this was an app for mac/windows as well. In comparison to how DivisiMate works through midi ports. Then we wouldn't have to use another instrument track in Cubase or other daws and just have to change the midi input.

Food for thought. Great work and I'll be using this plugin a lot.

Oh, side question, how did you make this plugin or where can one learn to do the same you did?

Cheers,
DMDComposer


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 20, 2022)

Whew, thanks all!
---


joeunsoo said:


> It's an awesome idea. I've tested it on Ableton Live and it seems to work
> 
> Up to 5 notes simultaneously. As soon as 6 notes are input, the plug-in's central control knob freezes and does not work.


Amazing! I really appreciate you testing this (I haven't yet tried Abelton). Roll Control is meant to work with five note simultaneously, as you pointed out. But the knob shouldn't freeze on the sixth -- that's unusual. I'll need to check into it. What is supposed to happen is that the fifth note should always be swapped out for whatever the latest note is.



Pablocrespo said:


> Can I ask a feature request?:
> 
> You could set another CC option to have a DAW sync, so with that CC at zero, you would have no sync and continuous control, but going up you could have different sync options. That would be very useful!


Good idea. In theory it's doeable, so I'll check into it.



FireGS said:


> Feature request: allow a user-defined keyrange. Synchron percussion, for example among many others, will have alternate RR takes on a different key. Say Hit1 is on C3, Hit2 is on C#3, and you're supposed to go back and forth on those keys for additional RR/dynamics. If you could setup a key range for Roll Control to alternate between instead of just a single note -- that'd be killer.
> 
> Another example is LA Modern Percussion or Tom Holkenborg's Percussion where the dynamics are laid across the keyboard range.


Good points. Added to the list.



YaniDee said:


> Definitely going to get this..but please clarify, regarding automating roll speed.. on the web page it says:
> "Control the roll speed with the horizontal slider. (Currently not yet MIDI CC assignable.)", and also,
> "Speed and mod wheel can be assigned to any cc controller." So, which is it?


It's a bug in version 1.0 that makes it currently unassignable (unless you keep the GUI open). Version 1.1 will fix this however. I'll get it out asap.

UPDATE: Version 1.1 fixes this.



funhat said:


> this seems very very intersting! am also looking forward to the S1 video (will this work with S1 artist as well?)
> for my own very limited understanding, it is "basically" a "midi note splitter" plugin, where the knob controls the velocity range, and the slider the amount of repetitions themselves? i'm not sure i completely understood this part
> up to 5 notes, and all will be repeated at once? as mentioned above, the ability to go back and forth between a few notes would be interesting as well, if similar hits are in (ie.) C & also C#
> 
> ...


I think you have it right in your description. It can roll up to five notes polyphonically (like if you held five notes on your midi keyboard, you'd hear five different drums rolling in unison). The ability to go back and forth is on my list.



DMDComposer said:


> Love this neat plugin. Thank you so much for creating this.
> 
> Thought for the future. This plugin could be handy if this was an app for mac/windows as well. In comparison to how DivisiMate works through midi ports. Then we wouldn't have to use another instrument track in Cubase or other daws and just have to change the midi input.
> 
> ...


I've not checked out DivisiMate's system yet, but I believe Blue Cat Audio's Patchwork and maybe Plugin Guru's Unify have similar functionality. Yeah, I do wish that Cubase and Studio One could load 3rd party midi fx within one track. That would certainly make my life easier.

As far as making something like this, it was a long process I kind of fell into over the pandemic. I'd recommend checking into JUCE framework or Blue Cat Audio's Plug'n Script. I ended up using the latter for framework and compiling. It's a little off-the-beaten-path though. JUCE seems to have more of a community built up around it.

EDIT: Also, check out @d.healey 's work!


----------



## Garlu (Aug 20, 2022)

Very cool idea! Instant purchase. Thank you for developing it!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2022)

I suppose I'll jump on the feature request bandwagon 

If it hasn't been requested already....

I'd use this for percussive rolls most frequently, but the example you showed playing brass was clever and showed this isn't necessarily a one trick pony with a little outside of the box thinking... For this reason it would be useful if there the ability to switch to musical units. 16ths, 8ths, various triplets, etc...


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 20, 2022)

This is perfect! *InstaBuy!*
Looking forward to M1 and whatever feature updates but hand downs this just saves time!


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 20, 2022)

monochrome said:


> i like how you can get some interesting textures out of single plucks i feel like a lot can be done with this
> 
> View attachment untitled.mp3


That's creative; you've unlocked a new feature that extends its usability already! @Land of Missing Parts maybe you should rebrand it as "TREMROLLATOR" then😉. Congrats on the cool release👍


----------



## JSTube (Aug 20, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hello VI-C friends, I'm please to announce the grand opening of GRUMPY MONKEY PLUGINS. And I'll kick things off with:
> 
> ROLL CONTROL
> 
> ...



Pff where's Mariah Carey when you need her?? Because this hero just came along.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> This is perfect! *InstaBuy!*
> Looking forward to M1 and whatever feature updates but hand downs this just saves time!


Does this mean your on M1 and it's working for you under Rosetta?


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 20, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Does this mean your on M1 and it's working for you under Rosetta?


Yes, it's working with Rosetta.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 20, 2022)

Confirmed, working in Rosetta.... Cool plugin!

Installation was a little tricky, these are the exact steps I had to take to install and get working.

1. Right click on the installer and selecting open from the top of the dropdown. (Bypasses gatekeeper).
2. Clicking the 'Open' button on the security popup, allowing the installer to run.
3. After installed, the plugins show up as folders, I then had to change the permissions of component and VST3 as shown in @Land of Missing Parts video.

I didn't get any messages about moving to the trash so it seems that the only thing people should have to do to avoid macos saying it's trying to move it to the trash is to right click when installing and choosing 'open'... (Could also be OS specific however...)


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 20, 2022)

Got it up and running after watching the video. The only way I could get Studio One to see it was to Reset Plugin settings in the plugin manager ( a fresh rescan of plugins).


----------



## Tavman (Aug 21, 2022)

joeunsoo said:


> It's an awesome idea. I've tested it on Ableton Live and it seems to work
> 
> Up to 5 notes simultaneously. As soon as 6 notes are input, the plug-in's central control knob freezes and does not work.


Hi joe, i jumped through all of hoops to bring it up in ableton 11.i am on a mac with monterey. Any tricks? Hank you


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 21, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hello VI-C friends, I'm please to announce the grand opening of GRUMPY MONKEY PLUGINS. And I'll kick things off with:
> 
> ROLL CONTROL
> 
> ...



I think you may just have become my hero. I have been trying to work out the best way to produce this effect (stretching midi and programming velocity) but this is so much easier and, as it can be performed, more musical too.

Congratulations! I hope you get all remaining technical issues resolved.

I'd love to shake your paw!


----------



## joeunsoo (Aug 21, 2022)

Tavman said:


> Hi joe, i jumped through all of hoops to bring it up in ableton 11.i am on a mac with monterey. Any tricks? Hank you


You need to create 2 MIDI tracks

1. Roll Control Track
- Track Arm

2. Instrument Track
- MIDI From[Roll Control Track - Roll Control Plugin]
- Monitor[In] or Track Arm


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 22, 2022)

Another feature request (I think this will be difficult) is to be able to use it in cubase as a midi FX, I would like to put it in a lot of tracks, and not use an instrument track for each one I want to control.

Could something like that be doable? I have 100s of percussion tracks.


----------



## Tavman (Aug 22, 2022)

joeunsoo said:


> You need to create 2 MIDI tracks
> 
> 1. Roll Control Track
> - Track Arm
> ...


Thanks Joe, the problem is that no au or vst plugin showed up in ableton after installing with all of the tips.. what system are you in? Mac or Pc? thank you


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 22, 2022)

Try this with anything bowed!!!! (gamelan, bowls, you name it)


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 22, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Hello VI-C friends, I'm please to announce the grand opening of GRUMPY MONKEY PLUGINS. And I'll kick things off with:
> 
> ROLL CONTROL
> 
> ...



Congrats! Happy to support a fellow forum member and what a great price too. Hope to see more under your new banner.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 22, 2022)

Tavman said:


> Thanks Joe, the problem is that no au or vst plugin showed up in ableton after installing with all of the tips.. what system are you in? Mac or Pc? thank you


Try a reboot. Ableton needs a system reboot after plugins are installed and authorized sometimes. If not try a rescan in the preferences tab.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 22, 2022)

Tavman said:


> Thanks Joe, the problem is that no au or vst plugin showed up in ableton after installing with all of the tips.. what system are you in? Mac or Pc? thank you


I can confirm it is working in Live 11.1 on M1 and Monterey, but you need Live running in Rosetta mode or the plugin doesn't show up.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 22, 2022)

I can't seem to get mine to work (Logic Pro / Monterey 12.5).

But I went ahead and bought it because I know once problems get worked out, I'd be buying it anyway!


----------



## emasters (Aug 22, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I can't seem to get mine to work (Logic Pro / Monterey 12.5).
> 
> But I went ahead and bought it because I know once problems get worked out, I'd be buying it anyway!


Make sure you follow the dev's instructions to change the permissions of the installed AU file itself. Until I did this, Logic on Monterey would not scan the plugin. After updating AU file permissions - works fine.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 22, 2022)

Finally got it working. Reinstalled a few times. Finally tossed everything. Dragged the installer to the desktop and installed again with system prefs unlocked. I got the ones that looked like folders this time and reset permissions and that worked! 
Makes cool rolls on big drums so it should be fun.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 22, 2022)

Congrats on the release! Super cool idea.


----------



## Axl (Aug 23, 2022)

Great idea! will it work on OSX 10.14?


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 23, 2022)

Just bought it but I have no idea how to use it in Cubase.


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 23, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> Just bought it but I have no idea how to use it in Cubase.


It is in the PDF read me manual....








A great Utility, and for me and well worth the $10.00...


----------



## KenV (Aug 23, 2022)

Simply brilliant. I tested it out with Cubase 12 and SF Hammers. Seriously, this is a must have. So much better than having to write with the fixed baked-in rolls. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2022)

cool plugin, with some velocity humanizing it works well. in Cubase 11 though it stops working after a while, haven't yet understood what causes the stop. It shows it's receiving the cc but the indicator doesn't move and it has no effect


----------



## OHjorth (Aug 23, 2022)

Really cool! May I ask what cymbal sample you used for the cymbal roll in the walkthrough?


----------



## Karmand (Aug 23, 2022)

ok! Will check it out a no-brainer plugin purchase - cheers!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 23, 2022)

Hey all

UPDATE: The above issue is fixed in version 1.1. M1, however, still only works in Rosetta mode.

Mac users - I'm still working to get Apple's blessing so the "developer cannot be verified" messages won't be an issue. (They make it hard for smaller devs.) In the meantime, it seems that with @jcrosby 's posts, along with the Mac Install Video, and Grumpy Monkey FAQs, that (non-M1) Macs are able to get this running, albeit with some persistence and reinstalls.

I very much appreciate other users who've posted to help trouble shoot!

---



jcrosby said:


> I suppose I'll jump on the feature request bandwagon
> 
> If it hasn't been requested already....
> 
> I'd use this for percussive rolls most frequently, but the example you showed playing brass was clever and showed this isn't necessarily a one trick pony with a little outside of the box thinking... For this reason it would be useful if there the ability to switch to musical units. 16ths, 8ths, various triplets, etc...


Added to the list. The tricky thing I see here is making it 100% locked to DAW tempo, since there's some small time dependencies that can make it drift out of sync. Also, I'm guessing there'd be an option to force the notes to line up with the downbeat (if the DAW is playing/recording).



Pablocrespo said:


> Another feature request (I think this will be difficult) is to be able to use it in cubase as a midi FX, I would like to put it in a lot of tracks, and not use an instrument track for each one I want to control.
> 
> Could something like that be doable? I have 100s of percussion tracks.


This is something I'm working on, yes. Cubase, Studio One, FL Studio (as far as I know) cannot run third party midi fx plugins (Logic and Reaper can, however). So for now, you need to load Roll Control as a separate instrument. Or you can use Blue Cat Audio's Patchwork (or possibly PluginGuru's Unify), which would host both Roll Control and your instrument in one track.



OHjorth said:


> Really cool! May I ask what cymbal sample you used for the cymbal roll in the walkthrough?


It's one of the ensemble crash cymbals in Damage 2. I think the first one.


Rob said:


> cool plugin, with some velocity humanizing it works well. in Cubase 11 though it stops working after a while, haven't yet understood what causes the stop. It shows it's receiving the cc but the indicator doesn't move and it has no effect


Thanks for the heads up. PM'd.


Axl said:


> Great idea! will it work on OSX 10.14?


Yes, Mojave shouldn't be an issue (Apple started getting more aggressive about about non-certified devs with Catalina). Just follow this video to make sure the permissions are correct.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Aug 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> This is something I'm working on, yes. Cubase, Studio One, FL Studio (as far as I know) cannot run third party midi fx plugins (Logic and Reaper can, however). So for now, you need to load Roll Control as a separate instrument. Or you can use Blue Cat Audio's Patchwork (or possibly PluginGuru's Unify), which would host both Roll Control and your instrument in one track.


Oh, sometimes I just hate Steinberg, it´s a shame because I could have it in all my percussion tracks ready to go. Using the instrument track option doubles my track count.

I have set it as a general "roll track" and have it´s monitor on all the time, routed to the midi in of all my midi percussion tracks (using vep). The problem with that is that I cannot record CC to each track, maybe somebody can come up with another workaround?


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 24, 2022)

devonmyles said:


> It is in the PDF read me manual....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been given the installation manual only. I didn't see any user manuals in the archive.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 24, 2022)

Manaberry said:


> I've been given the installation manual only. I didn't see any user manuals in the archive.
> Thanks for sharing!


Sorry, I wasn't very clear. Yes, it is only the installation manual with just the info below.

_"Cubase, Studio One, FL Studio - Load Roll Control as a VST3 instrument, then route the midi output into a separate track which contains your instrument"._


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 24, 2022)

Damn, my eyes skipped this part : <


----------



## Karmand (Aug 24, 2022)

Pinging this to keep it on top... but with the permissions I followed the command-I on the plugin's that were installed and set the unlock, set the permissions to the correct values and up and away she goes.
Reporting from MacRack 7,1 Monterey and BigSure latest security upgrade version.
All is well; just a little fiddling to make the install work.


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anyone getting it working in DP11?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

Roll Control version 1.1 is now out. Customers should automatically receive the update via email (contact me if you haven't).

-Mac install should now be smoother. No more "unidentified developer" messages, now that Roll Control has Apple's blessing. However, it's still not supporting M1 native (but works in Rosetta mode).

-I fixed a bug affecting MIDI CC automation of the speed control knob.


----------



## DMDComposer (Aug 25, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Roll Control version 1.1 is now out. Customers should automatically receive the update via email (contact me if you haven't).
> 
> -Mac install should now be smoother. No more "unidentified developer" messages, now that Roll Control has Apple's blessing. However, it's still not supporting M1 native (but works in Rosetta mode).
> 
> -I fixed a bug affecting MIDI CC automation of the speed control knob.


Thanks for the update! If possible, could you add the changelog to your website so we know what we're updating for?

Cheers!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

DMDComposer said:


> Thanks for the update! If possible, could you add the changelog to your website so we know what we're updating for?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes. Shopify sent the automated emails without any info. I apologize for that.

UPDATE: Changelog now added.


----------



## windshore (Aug 25, 2022)

I installed 1.1 twice on Mac - Monterey. The VST version of the plug is dated Aug 25, the AU version is dated Aug 9, and still doesn't work. There is no version number.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

windshore said:


> I installed 1.1 twice on Mac - Monterey. The VST version of the plug is dated Aug 25, the AU version is dated Aug 9, and still doesn't work. There is no version number.


PM'd. Aug 9 would indicate that it's version 1.0.


----------



## emasters (Aug 25, 2022)

windshore said:


> I installed 1.1 twice on Mac - Monterey. The VST version of the plug is dated Aug 25, the AU version is dated Aug 9, and still doesn't work. There is no version number.


On my system (Monterey) the 1.1 installer didn't overwrite the prior AU version. So I just deleted the prior AU version manually from the AU folder, then reinstalled 1.1 and it was there. Don't know why, but that should help.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 25, 2022)

Well heck ...

I ended up manually installing the AU and it finally showed up in Logic.

Now, I installed the 1.1 version and nothing works again. I don't see a way to manually install it and I can't locate the AU file it supposedly upgraded.

:(


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 25, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Well heck ...
> 
> I ended up manually installing the AU and it finally showed up in Logic.
> 
> ...


The AU should be installed here:
MAC HD > Library > Audio > Plug-Ins > Components

On Macs there's multiple "Library" folders, so make sure to check the one directly beneath your hard drive, not the one in Users > (your user name) > Library.

PM'd


----------



## Hza (Aug 26, 2022)

I've seen different things for the FL studio support. Was it removed? Are you planning to add it soon?

Thanks a lot and great tool!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 26, 2022)

Hza said:


> I've seen different things for the FL studio support. Was it removed? Are you planning to add it soon?
> 
> Thanks a lot and great tool!


FL Studio is currently not supported, sorry.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2022)

The Roll Control intro sale is extended until the end of the weekend (through Sept 11th). 🐵









Roll Control VST / AU Plugin


Handy Tools for Midi Composers




grumpymonkeyplugins.com


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 10, 2022)

Does it work in DP or in Unify?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 10, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> Does it work in DP or in Unify?


Roll Control currently doesn't work in DP.

I haven't tested it with Unify, but will add that to my list.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 10, 2022)

Cool idea
Purchased


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Roll Control currently doesn't work in DP.


Oh no.....!


Land of Missing Parts said:


> I haven't tested it with Unify, but will add that to my list.


This could be a way to get it to work in DP, Dorico and other squirrelly apps. Please do let us know.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 11, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> Oh no.....!
> 
> This could be a way to get it to work in DP, Dorico and other squirrelly apps. Please do let us know.


What could be a way to get it to work?


----------



## Marsen (Sep 11, 2022)

I‘m really missing the sad penguin!

Purchased


----------



## TomaeusD (Sep 11, 2022)

Congrats and thank you for such a useful plugin, @Land of Missing Parts! I managed to break it already by using six voices at once.  I'm on Cubase 10.5.20, a quick disable and reenable of Roll Control fixes it. Really don't need that many at once, but I couldn't help letting loose an octopus on the marimba. The textures with humanization are amazing. Well done!


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> What could be a way to get it to work?


If it works in Unify, you could simply call up the patch in Unify from within DP.

Unify is a great for accomplishing tasks that might otherwise be cumbersome and difficult. Such as combining different sample players to create one patch (Kontakt + U-he Zebra for ex.). Another example would be to call up Unify patch from within Dorico to achieve a complex reverb routing that would otherwise be difficult (using DearVR Music + Quantum Evolution+Cinematic Rooms). In all of these cases, its just a simple matter of dialing in a single Unify patch.

Unify is an amazingly powerful tool if you can get past lengthy evangelistic tutorials and the distasteful color scheme.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 11, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> Congrats and thank you for such a useful plugin, @Land of Missing Parts! I managed to break it already by using six voices at once.  I'm on Cubase 10.5.20, a quick disable and reenable of Roll Control fixes it. Really don't need that many at once, but I couldn't help letting loose an octopus on the marimba. The textures with humanization are amazing. Well done!


Thanks for the heads up, I'll need to check out what's going on with Cubase. What is supposed to happen when you play more than five voices simultaneously is that the fifth voice is replaced by the last one pressed.



Marsen said:


> I‘m really missing the sad penguin!







Aw, sad little guy.



synergy543 said:


> If it works in Unify, you could simply call up the patch in Unify from within DP.


I'd be interested to know if that can work. I don't actually have DP so I haven't been able to test personally. I think Blue Cat's Patchwork could serve a similar purpose too, though I haven't done enough testing to be sure in the specific case of Roll Control.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 11, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> If it works in Unify, you could simply call up the patch in Unify from within DP.
> 
> Unify is a great for accomplishing tasks that might otherwise be cumbersome and difficult. Such as combining different sample players to create one patch (Kontakt + U-he Zebra for ex.). Another example would be to call up Unify patch from within Dorico to achieve a complex reverb routing that would otherwise be difficult (using DearVR Music + Quantum Evolution+Cinematic Rooms). In all of these cases, its just a simple matter of dialing in a single Unify patch.
> 
> Unify is an amazingly powerful tool if you can get past lengthy evangelistic tutorials and the distasteful color scheme.


I have no idea what Unify is


----------



## TonalDynamics (Sep 11, 2022)

Insta-bought, no-brainer.

Seriously though, aren't you clever? You saw a gap in the market and said "Not on my watch!"
Make more clever stuff, and take more of my money.

Look forward to saving time with this, just as I happen to be *rolling* around to tracking percussion in a few days  !


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> I have no idea what Unify is


Unify is just a stand-alone sample host. It works with many different formats and you can layer and add many effects and then save this as a preset. I like it because it starts up very quickly and its a lot faster than firing up my DAW when I just want a piano or some other instrument very quickly. Its also great for stacking instruments (as I mentioned before) and then saving these as single preset. So its very powerful and very convenient. You can open Unify patches from within your DAW or notation program to get unique instrument combinations that otherwise would be difficult.









Unify (Standard Edition) - PluginGuru.com


Unify 1.9.1 is here with Apple Silicon support and a new MIDI Effect called CC RIDER that changes EVERYTHING!!!




www.pluginguru.com


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I haven't tested it with Unify, but will add that to my list.


I just bought Roll Control and tried it with Unify. It "seems" like it should work because Unify has MIDI FX as well as AU, VST, and VST3. Although I can't get it to show up in the selection window. Most likely I'm doing something wrong. Its installed in my Lib>Audio>Plugins>Components but its has a red slash through it and the size says zero. This doesn't seem right.






1. Maybe it didn't install properly?

2. And when I select it in Unify, where would it be listed (they are listed by company and I don't see Grumpy Monkey).






3. Where would I place it in the audio chain? Should it go before the synth?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 11, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> I just bought Roll Control and tried it with Unify. It "seems" like it should work because Unify has MIDI FX as well as AU, VST, and VST3. Although I can't get it to show up in the selection window. Most likely I'm doing something wrong. Its installed in my Lib>Audio>Plugins>Components but its has a red slash through it and the size says zero. This doesn't seem right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red dot would seem to indicate a permissions issue. Try the step in this video:


Make sure you apply to the enclosed items too (at the end of the video).

And yes, place it before your synth.
The signal chain goes:
midi keyboard (or piano roll) *→* roll control *→* instrument


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

OK, the red slash was a permissions issue. Fixed.

It opens in Unify but I don't know how to get it to work. Again, I must be doing something wrong. Testing it with Spitfire BBCO and I can't get it to work. 

Suggestions?

*UPDATE - *Its responding erratically so its definitely doing something. It often changes the articulation for some reason (and sometime notes too). And again, I'm sure its me that's causing the problem but not sure what else to try next. Maybe someone else can get it working though?

It would be so useful if it could work properly in Unify. I hope you can contact pluginguru and work this out.


----------



## jazzman7 (Sep 11, 2022)

Perhaps see if it will work in Cakewalk as well?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 11, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> Suggestions?


I'm not super familiar with Unify, but I think there's an option to load as a midi fx plugin by clicking "+layer" on the top left.





Also, PluginGuru has a video about loading midi fx in Unify that you might want to check out.

At the moment, I can only recommend hosting Roll Control directly in Cubase, Logic, Reaper, Studio One. Some folks on this thread have it working in Ableton too.

It's possible that it can work in other situations, but I can't really say for sure.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

I did add as MIDI Effects and it "kinda works"... but not really. 

Here you can see/hear what happens. Its not smooth and its changes other MIDI data (such as the panning and volume in this example). I'm not sure what's going on, but I'd love to get it working!



https://talkstudiousa.com/Roll_Control.mp4


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 11, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> I did add as MIDI Effects and it "kinda works"... but not really.
> 
> Here you can see/hear what happens. Its not smooth and its changes other MIDI data (such as the panning and volume in this example). I'm not sure what's going on, but I'd love to get it working!
> 
> ...


In the video, it looks like you loaded Roll Control as an instrument (left image). Another thing you could try is loading as a midi fx plugin (right image) by clicking "+layer" at the top. Interesting to hear it shift the panning in your video though. It seems like the data is being carried on the wrong MIDI CC.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks for the video link. I've set it up the same ask John Lehmkuhl as you can see below. However, I still get exactly the same sonic results as in my video (including the panning shift). This also happened with BBCSO although it was also changing the articulations.

I think the best solution would be to get a copy of this to John and I'm sure he can get it working (obviously, I can't send him a copy so if you could please?). I'm sure he'd be excited to see this as well and maybe even help promote it to his crowd.

Its so close to working. It must be a very simple fix and it would open the door to all of the other DAWs too as long as they can open Unify as an instrument.

Cheers, Greg


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 12, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> Unify is just a stand-alone sample host. It works with many different formats and you can layer and add many effects and then save this as a preset. I like it because it starts up very quickly and its a lot faster than firing up my DAW when I just want a piano or some other instrument very quickly. Its also great for stacking instruments (as I mentioned before) and then saving these as single preset. So its very powerful and very convenient. You can open Unify patches from within your DAW or notation program to get unique instrument combinations that otherwise would be difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well I paid $10 for the product but will not be spending $79 on another product to try to get it to work.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 13, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Thanks. Well I paid $10 for the product but will not be spending $79 on another product to try to get it to work.


@nolotrippen - Not trying to give you any advise (I've learned this never goes well on the internet). I was simply just trying to get an answer for myself and sharing my experience for anyone what may be interested. And simply trying to answer questions that were asked. 

Sorry if you felt offended. That certainly was not my intention.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 13, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> @nolotrippen - Not trying to give you any advise (I've learned this never goes well on the internet). I was simply just trying to get an answer for myself and sharing my experience for anyone what may be interested. And simply trying to answer questions that were asked.
> 
> Sorry if you felt offended. That certainly was not my intention.


Not offended at all. Your advice was well received and I appreciate it, but I was just stating what I didn't want to do to make the product work (spend more money). Cheers and God bless you.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 14, 2022)

I began annoying people up in the steinberg forum about midi insert plugins and I´ve got this answer:

_Cubase as well as Nuendo use VST-MA MidiFx plugins for MIDI effects (e.g. in the MIDI insert path). That API is public, but probably hasn’t changed / be maintained much over the years. Other vendors (hosts and plugins) did not really catch on with that API and instead used VST plugins itself for MIDI processing. There are/were a few VST-MA Midi plugins, but not too many of them.
So, actually vendors could create plugins for Cubase/Nuendo, but as almost no other host supports that particular API they are not too inclined to do so probably.
Cheers._

I don´t know if it is useful or if it is a lot of work to make it work as a midi insert in cubase, just leaving it there.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 14, 2022)

Pablocrespo said:


> I began annoying people up in the steinberg forum about midi insert plugins and I´ve got this answer:
> 
> _Cubase as well as Nuendo use VST-MA MidiFx plugins for MIDI effects (e.g. in the MIDI insert path). That API is public, but probably hasn’t changed / be maintained much over the years. Other vendors (hosts and plugins) did not really catch on with that API and instead used VST plugins itself for MIDI processing. There are/were a few VST-MA Midi plugins, but not too many of them.
> So, actually vendors could create plugins for Cubase/Nuendo, but as almost no other host supports that particular API they are not too inclined to do so probably.
> ...


Thanks, I will look into this.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 15, 2022)

My apologies Grumpy Monkey and John Lehmkuhl. It does seem to be working in Unify now. Not sure what I was doing wrong before but I'll save my patch this time!

btw, it would be really cool if we could scale the amount the speed control is affected by CC. This would let us use the mod wheel to control both rolls and a dialed in amount of speed variation.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 15, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> My apologies Grumpy Monkey and John Lehmkuhl. It does seem to be working in Unify now. Not sure what I was doing wrong before but I'll save my patch this time!
> 
> btw, it would be really cool if we could scale the amount the speed control is affected by CC. This would let us use the mod wheel to control both rolls and a dialed in amount of speed variation.


If speed is automatable, and I think it is, then you should be able to set up a Macro in Unify that fine tunes how the modwheel affects both features. You could try asking about this during one of John Lehnkuhl's live streams (most Saturdays). My Unify-fu is weak, but I think it should be possible.


----------



## chlady (Sep 15, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Roll Control currently doesn't work in DP.
> 
> I haven't tested it with Unify, but will add that to my list.


What seems to be the problem with using it with DP? Does it not show up?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 15, 2022)

chlady said:


> What seems to be the problem with using it with DP? Does it not show up?


I am looking back into this. I was told by a user that it didn't show up in DP, but it now looks like it might be unrelated to DP itself and instead a Mac permissions issue.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 15, 2022)

chlady said:


> What seems to be the problem with using it with DP? Does it not show up?


I am able to use Roll Control in DP "inside of Unify". It works fine. 

However, just using DP by itself, Roll Control doesn't show up as MIDI Effects option.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Sep 20, 2022)

Damn, missed the intro deal - wake me up when there will be any discount. 
One suggestion would be to add split payment options to the webshop - 1$ for 15 months payment plan would be decent enough.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 20, 2022)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Damn, missed the intro deal - wake me up when there will be any discount.
> One suggestion would be to add split payment options to the webshop - 1$ for 15 months payment plan would be decent enough.


This is one of those comments were I can't tell if you are being serious or not 🤔


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Sep 20, 2022)

Markrs said:


> This is one of those comments were I can't tell if you are being serious or not 🤔


Or not.
Tried to be a bit sarcastic since it is really affordable utility plug-in.
For whatever reason I got the aha moment this evening for it and found the topic via search (have seen the tread before, but didn't bother to check it).
Still will wait for sale


----------



## onnomusic (Sep 20, 2022)

Would love to grab this but finally got my main stuff m1 native (and I know I want this in my template) and don’t want to add any Rosetta stuff. 

What’s the ETA on the m1 version?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 21, 2022)

I've got a few things on my plate at the moment, but when they're done I'll be turning my attention to it. I don't own an m1, and I've been unable to recreate the issue with my Intels so far, just FYI.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Nov 2, 2022)

Logic’s new midifx record works with roll control! Now you can edit the rolls! Woohoo!


----------



## chlady (Nov 3, 2022)

synergy543 said:


> I am able to use Roll Control in DP "inside of Unify". It works fine.
> 
> However, just using DP by itself, Roll Control doesn't show up as MIDI Effects option.


I was messing with it again today in DP with the AU and then enabled the VST3 version in prefs which passed inspection but still can not get it to show up in DP as a midi insert or its own instrument plugin .


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 3, 2022)

chlady said:


> I was messing with it again today in DP with the AU and then enabled the VST3 version in prefs which passed inspection but still can not get it to show up in DP as a midi insert or its own instrument plugin .


Me too. Would sure like to be able to use it.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 3, 2022)

chlady said:


> I was messing with it again today in DP with the AU and then enabled the VST3 version in prefs which passed inspection but still can not get it to show up in DP as a midi insert or its own instrument plugin .


What happens when you try to load it as an instrument?

I can attempt to trouble shoot in DP (Keeping in mind that it's currently not one of the compatible DAWs in the official listing.) I'd need some details to help me understand what the problem is though, as I don't have DP.


----------



## chlady (Nov 3, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> What happens when you try to load it as an instrument?
> 
> I can attempt to trouble shoot in DP (Keeping in mind that it's currently not one of the compatible DAWs in the official listing.) I'd need some details to help me understand what the problem is though, as I don't have DP.


Actually after fiddling some more earlier today and checking the plugin prefs in DP 11 i discovered that as well. , I searched for roll control again in the plugin prefs and then roll control instrument VST3 showed up all of a sudden which it didn't earlier and was unchecked so I enabled it . After the plugin scan again it passed and now roll control does show up as an instrument track . In order to use it I did have to switch to multi record in DP to set roll control as input to the kontakt instrument and my keyboard controller as input ro roll control and arm both tracks . So it does seem to work now in DP after a quick test. So yes loading it as an instrument track should do it , Just make sure the Roll VST3 instrument is enabled in the DP prefs .


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 3, 2022)

chlady said:


> Actually after fiddling some more earlier today and checking the plugin prefs in DP 11 i discovered that as well. , I searched for roll control again in the plugin prefs and then roll control instrument VST3 showed up all of a sudden which it didn't earlier and was unchecked so I enabled it . After the plugin scan again it passed and now roll control does show up as an instrument track . In order to use it I did have to switch to multi record in DP to set roll control as input to the kontakt instrument and my keyboard controller as input ro roll control and arm both tracks . So it does seem to work now in DP after a quick test. So yes loading it as an instrument track should do it , Just make sure the Roll VST3 3 instrument is enabled in the DP prefs .


Amazing, so it seems to work in DP after all, when loading as a VST3 instrument. Thanks!


----------



## damcry (Nov 25, 2022)

Really cool and cheap (10usd during BF) plugin !


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 25, 2022)

I just purchased this, install was easy and the plugin appears in the MIDI FX in Logic

However, I do not have a MIDI keyboard with a mod wheel - how can I use this via automation?

Thank you.
@Land of Missing Parts


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 25, 2022)

MusiquedeReve said:


> I just purchased this, install was easy and the plugin appears in the MIDI FX in Logic
> 
> However, I do not have a MIDI keyboard with a mod wheel - how can I use this via automation?
> 
> ...


Modwheel is CC1.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 25, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Modwheel is CC1.


Thanks!


----------



## kilgurt (Nov 25, 2022)

Hey little gem - where have you been during the last 30 years?


----------



## Malaryjoe (Dec 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Thanks thorwald. I'll look into doing these.


Has there been any progress on the automation support? Do velocity, speed, humanize etc. correspond to any of the “params” that show up in the menu?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

Malaryjoe said:


> Has there been any progress on the automation support? Do velocity, speed, humanize etc. correspond to any of the “params” that show up in the menu?


The roll speed and velocity can be assigned to any MIDI CC in the top menu and automated with the MIDI CC data.

Humanize and initial hit correspond to params, but there's a lot of sifting through to get to them in the current version. (I believe this will be fixed in the next update.)

If you let me know what specifically you're trying to do, I might be able to help further.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'll have a video walkthrough soon.
> 
> It's similar to Cubase though. You load Roll Control as an Instrument VST3, then route the midi output into the midi input of your instrument.


When one plays say a Timpani on a roll, a good player will accent the first and third beat of the bars with the third beat being accented a little less, There will be a little randomisation and the first beat of the phrase and possibly the first, beat of the last bar can get a thwack. There can be a crescendo overall or decrescendo. Is this possible with Roll Control, in the app of the Midi Editor?


----------



## Malaryjoe (Dec 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The roll speed and velocity can be assigned to any MIDI CC in the top menu and automated with the MIDI CC data.
> 
> Humanize and initial hit correspond to params, but there's a lot of sifting through to get to them in the current version. (I believe this will be fixed in the next update.)
> 
> If you let me know what specifically you're trying to do, I might be able to help further.


No worries. I just had this old post in my the back of my mind and wasn’t thinking about how to automate the plug correctly. I get it now and can do what I need. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> When one plays say a Timpani on a roll, a good player will accent the first and third beat of the bars with the third beat being accented a little less, There will be a little randomisation and the first beat of the phrase and possibly the first, beat of the last bar can get a thwack. There can be a crescendo overall or decrescendo. Is this possible with Roll Control, in the app of the Midi Editor?


You can control the velocity (with mod wheel) and speed (with an assignable MIDI CC), so it's technically possible, yes. But keep in mind this is more of a simple time-saving plugin rather than something you'd want to use if you're looking for that level of fine-tuned detail. So realistically, you'd probably want to capture the midi and finesse it.

Before I forget (since your post is replying to Trash Panda's question about Studio One). Just a follow up: I did add Studio One to the walkthrough.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> You can control the velocity (with mod wheel) and speed (with an assignable MIDI CC), so it's technically possible, yes. But keep in mind this is more of a simple time-saving plugin rather than something you'd want to use if you're looking for that level of fine-tuned detail. So realistically, you'd probably want to capture the midi and finesse it.
> 
> Before I forget (since your post is replying to Trash Panda's question about Studio One). Just a follow up: I did add Studio One to the walkthrough.



It would be good to see these improvements within the app then, as it would make it more musical. Perhaps a version 2? Can you see the MIDI in your Daw?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 9, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> It would be good to see these improvements within the app then, as it would make it more musical. Perhaps a version 2? Can you see the MIDI in your Daw?


Yes, you can see the midi by recording the output in Cubase (which I see in your signature), as well as in Studio One and Logic.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yes, you can see the midi by recording the output in Cubase (which I see in your signature), as well as in Studio One and Logic.


Thank you


----------

